# Can I put a 22mm Strap on a Laco with 20mm Lugs?



## ajustin67

Hi, I have a laco with 20mm Lugs. One thing I have noticed is with the laco 40's strap, there seems to be about a mm of extra room between the lugs. 
I can literally move the strap over with easy and see the pins. To be honest, when I switch straps with my laco, I don't even need to use the tool. 
I simply slide the leather over and pop out the pin with my fingernail. There is a 22mm Strap I really would like to order. Yet, I don't want it to be too 
lodged between the lugs, causing possible damage or scratching when I want to remove the strap? Do you think it's a bad idea to try the 22mm strap?


----------



## Chris-John

Sounds like a bad idea to me. Generally speaking its pretty hard to get a tool in between leather and the lugs to get off a band when it is correctly sized. It will be worse oversized. You'll probably end up damaging the band getting it off again, and it will probably not look very good.


----------



## heb

Hello,
I don't think its a bad, but do so with the realization that it will require a LOT of effort and frustration. I once forced fitted a 22mm strap between 21mm lugs. I would not have believed one little millimeter would have required that much effort. I know it may be very highly unlikely, but possibly your 20mm strap is a bit undersized.

Anyway, give it a try and good luck.

heb


----------



## StufflerMike

Chris-John said:


> Sounds like a bad idea to me. Generally speaking its pretty hard to get a tool in between leather and the lugs to get off a band when it is correctly sized. It will be worse oversized. You'll probably end up damaging the band getting it off again, and it will probably not look very good.


...and there is a risk to scratch the lugs on the insidewhen changing the strap. I wouldn't go for a 22mm strap.


----------



## Myron

stuffler said:


> ...and there is a risk to scratch the lugs on the insidewhen changing the strap. I wouldn't go for a 22mm strap.


But if you do, can I buy your 20mm Horween NATO? ;-)

Myron


----------



## Uwe W.

I guess I'm the odd one out here. 

I've often ordered 24 mm straps for 22 mm lug watches. I like wider straps, so I take an extremely sharp Xacto knife and trim around .75 mm off each side of the strap that will have to fit within the lugs. The strap then fits just like a 22 mm and there isn't any issues with the spring bars. Also, because it's only a 2 mm difference, you can't really tell - that is unless you're looking at it very closely - that the strap is one size up from normal. To each his own, but I'd suggest buying an inexpensive 22 mm strap to experiment with and see if it's something that appeals to you as well.


----------



## ajustin67

Hey Myron!

I don't know man , I love this nato, Usually in the summertime it's all nato baby! ALL DAY LONGGGGGGGG. I would like to make a recommendation though 
to a strap I found. It's 20mm And Close Loop,


----------



## ajustin67

Uwe W. said:


> I guess I'm the odd one out here.
> 
> I've often ordered 24 mm straps for 22 mm lug watches. I like wider straps, so I take an extremely sharp Xacto knife and trim around .75 mm off each side of the strap that will have to fit within the lugs. The strap then fits just like a 22 mm and there isn't any issues with the spring bars. Also, because it's only a 2 mm difference, you can't really tell - that is unless you're looking at it very closely - that the strap is one size up from normal. To each his own, but I'd suggest buying an inexpensive 22 mm strap to experiment with and see if it's something that appeals to you as well.


I actually stopped by a drug store and picked up some razor blades. I cut the under side of the strap exposing the spring bar by about 1-2mm on a old leather 
calf strap, worked like a charm, the only way it is that noticeable is if you take the watch off and set it upside down. I really think these 20mm Lug laco's are
about 21mm to be exact. I now have about 5 straps for this watch, and each strap has a very comfortable amount of room between the lugs.


----------



## Myron

ajustin67 said:


> Hey Myron!
> 
> I don't know man , I love this nato, Usually in the summertime it's all nato baby! ALL DAY LONGGGGGGGG. I would like to make a recommendation though
> to a strap I found. It's 20mm And Close Loop,
> View attachment 635762


Looks nice, Alex. I have another Rios that I love. Maybe I'll give it a try.

Thanks again,

Myron


----------



## forestone

22Mm wotancraft on karlsruhe 

























Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWanderer

That strap is ridiculously huge! nobody is even going to notice that actual watch piece even if it is also too big for your wrist.. Maybe you could wear it as a thighwatch.


----------



## Janne

It looks like something went wrong taking that pic.


----------



## mebiuspower

If you just try to fit it in, it won't look right. I'd buy the right width strap.


----------



## Janne

The old ( WW2 era) straps are narrow because the leather has shrunk.
On my B-dialled one (1944) it is about 1mm narrower than the lugwidth. On the older A-dialled one (1940), the gap is smaller. The strap is not as worn, which could explain the less shrinkage.


----------

